

Apple Considering Buying Beats Electronics for $3.2B - Eduardo3rd
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2014-05-08/apple-said-to-be-near-buying-beats-electronics-for-3-2b.html

======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717961)

Other submissions, some have up-votes, some have comments:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718020)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717995](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717995)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717980](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7717980)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718106)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718133](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718133)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718137)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718138](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718138)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718158](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7718158)

~~~
001sky
"Article's behind a paywall, so I can't read it."

Hence the other submissions....

There are about 10x on the new page right now.

FT's the originating source, tho.

(the one you linked to)

